# saying hello.....again



## sweetietweetie (Mar 29, 2009)

hi guys

myself and my OH have decided to pull our heads out of the sands and the hope that "next onth we will be pregnant" as its just not happening   

my biggest hurdle before any doc im sure will give me anything will be weight loss ! i know it but my gold i fell climbing mt everest would b easier !!

im going to go and see my new gp to start a referral again or at least what are levels are doing a few years on !

i was looking at whether we should buy a duofertility monitor ? its not cheap and alot of money but if it gets us preg i dont care ! anyone else have one or their thoughts ?

im going to post on the board for supplements but what would you all suggest to get both our systems supercharged   to want to meet !!

thankyou for reading


----------

